# Walking on water



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Few weeks back this is what the marina looked like.
[attachment=2:2foezp9u]pretty ice.jpg[/attachment:2foezp9u]
Noisy just like everyone said. You had to walk on the "fault" lines or else risk ending up on america's funniest videos. Set up shop on one of the faults and after one of the earthquakes...it did this in my tent.
[attachment=1:2foezp9u]4 inch split.jpg[/attachment:2foezp9u]
My bucket was sittin on that but I did my best honeybadger impression cuz I had a fish on and I didn't give a &(^*.
Friend pulled this 24" buster in but don't worry...not everyone keeps slot busters so feel free to go get him!
[attachment=0:2foezp9u]24.jpg[/attachment:2foezp9u]
20 or so for the day. Good times.


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is that. Looks awesome.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry...strawberry bay marina.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful catch! The ice looks slick as snot!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pic, although the ice looks spooky.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats awesome! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

How thick was the ice?


----------

